# Horse Pics Thread :D



## whiteblaze786 (Jul 20, 2011)

Now im not too sure if there are many horse people out in the APS domain but i thought i would give it a try since i found some old ancient threads [not leading to much though] ...

Plain and Simple - show us your horses!

To start here are 2 pics of my babies, both are rescues but iv sold 1 at the moment and iv got another coming next week lol.

Diva
15.3hh OTT TB Mare - My baby who i miss so much 


















Hadly 
17.1hh OTT TB Gelding - a piece of work


----------



## Tildy (Jul 20, 2011)

They are gorgeous, sadly I dont have any horses, I am waay too poor. They are my all time favourite animal! I have to settle for sketching them for now since drawings are cheaper than the real thing. *sigh* one day......


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tildy said:


> They are gorgeous, sadly I dont have any horses, I am waay too poor. They are my all time favourite animal! I have to settle for sketching them for now since drawings are cheaper than the real thing. *sigh* one day......



thanks, got to agree with you though - they are expensive to keep, but its rewarding aswell.. would love to see some drawings if you have electronic copies of them  feel free to post them up.

cheers


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh I miss riding so much. I haven't been on a horse since I was 15 sadly, then too much got in the way... they're definitely on our future plans though!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't have any horses but my most recent horsey experience was riding in the south of NZ. Seriously, to everyone, even if you're not a horse person, it's amazing.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 21, 2011)

I love that Chestnut, stunning animal! I used to take riding lessons when I was 11, never had any horses of my own though. Can I still post the pics of the ones I used to ride?


----------



## Australis (Jul 21, 2011)

Girls just love Horses.. 



Tahlia said:


> Can I still post the pics of the ones I used to ride?



Yes, yes you can.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 21, 2011)

I've always wanted to rescue unwanted horses but I could never afford that. God bless you ppl that can. You do a great job. I love horses. Always wanted one.

So Matt knows how to pick up girls, now...


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 21, 2011)

Whiteblaze.....those horses look in beautiful fettle. what a great job you have done....Congrats to you............................should i Take and post a pic (the Official Pic ) of "Dolcezza ", a horse bred and owned by my brother and me , which won the 1986 Canterbury Guineas( Group 1 ) very hard, often impossible to upload a pic on this otherwise wonderful site


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 21, 2011)

my parents owned a hobby farm for love and tax reasons and us kids all had horses but i there was one horse which i could never break well it broke me ! it tired to kill every time i got too close it rolled me in the dam use to charge it just hated me but i loved its spirit dad used to say" its as tough as nails that horse " ex race horse but stubbon as.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 21, 2011)

Australis said:


> Girls just love Horses..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes you can.



Lol, I know I can, just wanted to be polite to the op


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol thanks for all the comments guys, i guess i should of been more specific with my original post, feel free to post up any pics of horses you have had... not just now but whenever you have had them in your life lol.. its always nice seeing other peoples love for 'other' animals  

So feel free to post up any pics of past, present or future horses lol


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Jul 21, 2011)

, Anzac standardbred gelding.



Storm standardbred gelding.



Storm, Johnny and digger beofre i rehomed Johnny and digger, I have had quiet a few horses over the years, too many pics for here.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 21, 2011)

I've got a few here, When I first started riding I was 11 years old, and I went to Finnegan's. (can't remember if that's how the name was spelled, it was a while ago.) The man who ran it was 82 years old and was basically blind. I soon discovered that they didn't teach you how to ride a horse, they just went riding... I had no idea how to ride and was scared half to death when we were cantering down the road... thankfully I had an army saddle to hold onto. I went there for a while though, I liked the horse I was riding. She was 5 years old and her name was Mandy. (first pic) I then decided to go to Horse Riding Australia where I rode a white horse named Dandy (second pic) lol. I stopped riding when I was 12, the lessons became too expensive.

The 3rd pic is of me with a horse that lived near my friend's place. We'd go down to see the horses nearly every time I went to my friend's, the owners didn't mind. The 4th pic is of me with a horse that used to live down the road from me, it isn't there anymore, the paddocks were sold and now there are houses everywhere. The last pic is of me at Koombahla Park, My mother and I had gone there for my birthday. That was the last time my mother went riding, she had a great time but she has 2 slipped disks in her back and her chiropractor advised her not to ride again.


----------



## swan91 (Jul 21, 2011)

View attachment 210296

Here is my sexy beast! his name is Santa.. birthday.. 25th Dec.. he was hand-raised as his dam died shortly after foaling..
He is a NZ TB and many people are amazed at his size.. 16.3hh.. and think he is a REALLY tall quarter horse!! because he is built like a tank!!


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jul 23, 2011)

Such beautiful pics guys! There certainly are some nice looking beasts out there! Horses and reptiles make a weird mix if you ask me, the other day i mentioned to a horsey person i have elapids at home..... bad mistake.... they didnt talk to me anymore  Has anyone else had this experience?

Here is a few pics of my new gelding i recently got;

Meet "Harry" a 15.2hh Standardbred ex-pacer gelding!














Keep the pics coming guys..


----------



## Multifoliate (Jul 23, 2011)

Bobby by MultifoliateRose, on Flickr




Bobby by MultifoliateRose, on Flickr

Two photos of Belcam Aatlantis. He is just a lovely horse to be around.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jul 23, 2011)

Multifoliate said:


> Bobby by MultifoliateRose, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is gorgeous! Breed? Age? Height?


----------



## Multifoliate (Jul 23, 2011)

Bobby was born in 1990 I think.
He is a warmblood, 16 '3 hands.
Sire of quite a few very nice performance horses here and there throughout Australia.
Just gorgeous temperament. Can just go up to him in the yard, pick up his feet, groom and change his rugs, all without a lead or halter.
Even when the mares were being brought in he was still quite the gentleman.
Sadly cannot be ridden due to soundness issues, but is very much loved.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jul 24, 2011)

View attachment 210707

laurie he was a 23yo welsh cob x conamara sadly passed earlier in the yr

View attachment 210709

elle was an 8yo thorough bred sadly passed earlier this yr

View attachment 210712

Rocky 18yo thorough bred semi- retired show jumper,hacky

View attachment 210714

Rhia(elles Filly) 4yo anglo arab green broken

Oh and this is my future show pony i get him just as soon as he retires from racing which is hopefully soon 
View attachment 210715
View attachment 210716


----------



## smithy18772 (Aug 19, 2011)

not any of my horses but my new trailer to cart them to the campdrafts in next season :lol:


----------

